# Pearl got her big girl do and was evaluated! Woohoo!



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ooooh she is pretty. I like the photo of her with her tongue sticking out. She looks like a kid making a silly face for the camera after being so professional.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

oh my she is beautiful!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you need to publish Team Arreau trading cards, with different packs for each litter. Collect the whole set!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is one pretty poodle!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is a "Pearl among swine" as the saying goes.....she'll put all other contenders in the shade for sure...........am I a 'little biased? YOU BET!!!!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh pearly Mae, you're growing up So fast!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> I think you need to publish Team Arreau trading cards, with different packs for each litter. Collect the whole set!


Hahaha!! What a great idea!!! What do we do about signatures?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Look at that beautiful girl! Getting so grown up looking and she's going to knock 'em dead in the ring!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

From my show days years ago, he is really nicely put together. Square, lovely feet, great tail set, nice head.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Hahaha!! What a great idea!!! What do we do about signatures?


Paw prints, or nose prints.

Your dogs are so beautiful. If Victoria at Luminary didn't have a litter when we were ready I'd have flown up to Canada and driven back with one of your pups. Just another reason to go to Canada. A couple of years ago we spent two weeks in Montreal and Toronto. Just loved it there.

Rick


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Her coloring is soooooo beautiful, so warm and bright ?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PoodleRick said:


> Paw prints, or nose prints.
> 
> Your dogs are so beautiful. If Victoria at Luminary didn't have a litter when we were ready I'd have flown up to Canada and driven back with one of your pups. Just another reason to go to Canada. A couple of years ago we spent two weeks in Montreal and Toronto. Just loved it there.
> 
> Rick


If you are ever up again, for goodness sake, please plan to come and meet us! I would love that!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aww, man! I know diddly-squat about show conformation but I do know an absolute stunner when I see one!!!

Her colouring is simply gorgeous!! I foresee a big future for this beautiful babe!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I feel like we can all say we knew her before she became famous! Thank you for bringing these glorious Poodles into the world and sharing them with us.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

She is stunning ! How fast she has grown !!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Look at that beautiful poodle body!! 
She is just gorgeous.

And what a cute butt she has on her too! My mom and I always joke that poodles are the only dogs who have junk in the trunk!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Pearl shines like the gem! Congrats on a gorgeous girl if a Spoo wouldn't be too large to live with tiny Bella I'd be begging to be on your wait list - your care for these pups is beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Look at that beautiful poodle body!!
> She is just gorgeous.
> 
> And what a cute butt she has on her too! My mom and I always joke that poodles are the only dogs who have junk in the trunk!!


HA! I was outside when the handler began scissoring her, and when I walked back in my first words were "OMG...her bum in beautiful!". Glad I'm not the only one. LOL!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Pearl is just beautiful and still a cute kiddo at the same time. She has wonderful feet, doesn't she? I'm no expert just feel one moment she looks like her Daddy and the next her Mum. Congratulations!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

She's a very nice package. 

With a pairing the hope is always to keep the best from one parent while managing to pull in the best from the other parent.

I see Lombardi where I would expect to - croup and hock and bend of stifle and neck  and Journey there too, as she also had LOVELY neck and presented a beautifully balanced picture.

Frankly, Pearl's head, right now anyway, is better than BOTH Journey and Lombardi's and THAT is a real improvement!

Allie contacted me, Arreau, and was very complimentary of her :heart:

And, she's feminine. 

Otherwise... she could have a fraternal twin....


(well you have to look at the photo - I had to attach as I can't figure out how to insert!)

NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> She's a very nice package.
> 
> With a pairing the hope is always to keep the best from one parent while managing to pull in the best from the other parent.
> 
> ...


Be still my heart! I have loved him since he was a toddler. What a handsome little boy he was who grew to be such a gorgeous adult. And holy cannoli...she is a lot like him! I hope for big things for this little girl and her sister and hope you will be as proud of them as I will be.

Allie did not have a negative thing to say about Pearl, which thrilled me! My heart was in my throat waiting to hear her assessment, and I kept thinking "Wow! That is so nice to hear!" And when it was all over, my chest was puffed out like a roosters. She had just come out of the ring with a black pup who had won her fifth Best Puppy in Show out of ten shows, but was not remotely jaded or influenced by that. Just scissored and felt and scissored and felt, and stacked and stood back and made this Mama on proud and happy camper.

Thank you Tabatha, for EVERYTHING. I have enjoyed every moment of this union!


----------

